# London, Sydney, Paris and New York top world's best cities ranking



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

From 4 Traders.

Top 5 Cities:

1. *London*









2. *Sydney*

Sydney aerial by winterofdiscontent, on Flickr

3. *Paris*

La Romance de Paris by TipTop Photography, on Flickr

4. *New York City*

empire state of mind. by Javin Lau, on Flickr

5. *Rome*

Panorama - Rome Aerial View by Crumblin Down, on Flickr



> *London and Sydney Knock Paris off the "Best City" Pedestal*
> 09/30/2013 | 10:38am US/EasternRecommend:
> 
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.4-traders.com/news/London-and-Sydney-Knock-Paris-off-the-Best-City-Pedestal--17308597/


----------



## SandyH (Oct 8, 2013)

What is best for one, is not so good to others but looking at the pictures I totally agree with the cart, amazing cities, wish to visit all of them in nearest future.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

> For the 2013 study, a total of 5,144 interviews were conducted in Australia, Brazil, China, France, Germany, India, Russia, South Korea, the United Kingdom and the United States. Adults age 18 or over who are online are interviewed in each country.


So this is just ranking views and perceptions held by random people from 10 countries? It would stand to reason that about 95% of these people have only been to maybe half the cities on the list which they were asked to comment on. How do you answer if you haven't been to a city or know nothing about a place?


----------



## hugh (Mar 8, 2005)

Like most of these polls, to be taken pretty much with a proverbial pinch of salt.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

hugh said:


> Like most of these polls, to be taken pretty much with a proverbial pinch of salt.


At the end of the days these are statistics based on personal opinions, which IMO, should be stopped; it's important that there's an economic basis under the city, but not everyone it's a lover of big very crowded cities and may prefer a slightly less big environment


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

AT least this survey looked further than just at skylines. :|


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It did but it's like asking me to rate Rotterdam, a city I've never been to. At least with skylines I can look at a few hundred photos and some data tables before making a decision. This one was simply asking random people about their perceptions of places they've never been to.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Another random and meaningless list with a strong Anglo sphere bias. Any "top 10" list (especially one that purports to take into account metrics like "pulse" and "presence") that includes sleepy Washington DC and Vienna while excluding Tokyo and Hong Kong can not be taken very seriously.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, another pointless ranking. Thread :lock:


----------

